# Problem spots/acne after IVF - connection?



## everhopeful (Feb 19, 2004)

Hi there ladies

Just wondered if any of you would mind having a look at my post on the "Ask a Nurse" thread.

I'd be interested to know if there's anyone currently having treatment and experiencing changes in skin/unusual amounts of spots re-occuring etc. 

Any advice would be greatly appreciated.

Thank you!


----------



## chelle21 (Sep 26, 2005)

hi just noticed your post i have had loads of spots since starting tx and was not sure if it was connected,h had never hears anyone else mention it although have heard some girls complaining of dry lips or skin so maybe it is connected!!!! hope you are well and congratulations on adopting your baby daughter xxxx


----------



## everhopeful (Feb 19, 2004)

Thanks chelle

Best of luck with your current cycle. Keeping fingers crossed for you!

x


----------



## Kyla (Nov 23, 2004)

Wow, your adoption match was fast! Was that in the UK?

Im on my third bash at IVF and my skin is awful, normally I get one spot a month to tell me AF is coming the next day but during my IVF cycles I get up to 20 and they are nasty looking too. Never looked like this as a teenager either


----------



## reikilisa (Jun 14, 2005)

Hello girls

I too had angry spots when i had my treatment and 3 months later still getting them!!!  Its seems like nowadays i always have a spot on my face 

Congratulations on your recent adoption that is soo quick you must be thrilled
Best wishes to you.

Got my next appointment at clinic on Friday to start my 2nd ivf - So more spots i reckon.

Good luck to everyone
Lisa


----------

